# Shipping from UK to UAE



## Love2Travel (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

This is a call for advice/help as I am wanting to get items shipped from the UK to UAE for my move in a few weeks but I do not know where I will be living yet as we will be put in a hotel temporarily. I have tried to set up a PO Box address but cannot do this until I have my visa number.
Will the shipping company allow you to ship and give an actual delivery address upon arrival in UAE or is it best or even an option to pick up the items from the port?

Any advice/comments/help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

You can ship without a final delivery address. I used Abels from UK to UAE.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

You can ship without a permanent address but you need to have your visa before they will dispatch it from the UK (sea freight). With air freight you can send it without the visa, but you need to provide a copy for the customs clearance. I used my company PO Box as the consignee address, it didn't cause any problems.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

you just need to have your visa and address by the time it arrives.

I used Clark & Rose in Scotland. Very easy.

They said 6-8 weeks door to door.
It took 5.

If you are without address, you can use your company PO Box, but after 5 days in port, the charges mount up if you are not ready to receive. Its about AED 80 a day or so.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I used AGS Fourwinds.

Seafreight, it took 5 weeks including clearance, door to door. No need for a visa until the goods arrived.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Did either of you have to pay for additional customs clearance in Dubai? If so can you tell me how much? My forwarder has told me I need to pay them an additional 850dhs when they deliver. As I've only got a part container this seems an awful lot!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Customs duty is 5% of the value of goods. No idea if that is how it works for a container full of used goods as well. is 850 Dhs 5% of the declared value of the goods?


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

It's not duty, as the goods are all 2nd hand. It's an additional clearance charge, as customs can elect to do a full examination of any goods in the container.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

no extra costs for me.


----------

